# Où trouver des bracelets Apple Watch série 3 de bonne qualité ?



## Vinyl (9 Mars 2021)

Hello,


ESt ce que vous pouvez me conseiller un  site ou je pourrais commander des bracelets AW série 3 de bonne qualité ? J’en ai commandé un lot de 3 sur Amazon. Pas cher, il s’adapte bien à l’AW mais je n’aime pas la matière qui fait “cheap”.

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## MrTom (9 Mars 2021)

Hello,

Et bien chez Apple ?


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Pas mieux 
que du Apple


----------



## Vinyl (9 Mars 2021)

Je croyais qu'il n'en vendait plus chez apple pour série 3. Mais je me trompe en effet. Merci.


----------



## Vinyl (9 Mars 2021)

Mais en fait je comprends mieux pourquoi je pensais ça. Par exemple, ce bracelet, il n'y a que 44 ou 40 et mon AW est de 42mn. Ça ne va pas aller ?


----------



## MrTom (9 Mars 2021)

Tu choisis n'importe quel bracelet et tu cliques sur *En savoir plus sur la compatibilité des bracelets* et là, magie...


----------



## Vinyl (9 Mars 2021)

Merci ! La honte, je n'avais pas du tout fait attention. Je vais prendre un blanc sans doute avec mon S3 argent. On me l'a offert avec 2 bracelets et je n'avais jamais eu besoin d'en changer mais ils sont abimés maintenant.


----------



## Jura39 (9 Mars 2021)

Vinyl a dit:


> Merci ! La honte, je n'avais pas du tout fait attention. Je vais prendre un blanc sans doute avec mon S3 argent. On me l'a offert avec 2 bracelets et je n'avais jamais eu besoin d'en changer mais ils sont abimés maintenant.


Très bon choix.


----------



## Macounette (30 Avril 2021)

La magie de l'AppleWatch c'est aussi les possibilités presque infinies de combinaisons boîtier/bracelet. Le blanc est joli mais très salissant. Le boîtier en argent va avec tout, pourquoi ne pas expérimenter une autre couleur? Un joli bleu par exemple.


----------



## Vinyl (30 Avril 2021)

Oui, c'est vrai pour les couleurs. J'ai craqué pour un bleu : https://www.apple.com/fr/shop/product/MXNV2ZM/A/bracelet-sport-bleu-surf-40-mm-regular


----------



## Macounette (4 Mai 2021)

Ah oui le bleu surf. Superbe! Très bon choix!


----------

